# Staging an opera



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm curious about how an opera comes to be staged & how the singers are chosen. Does it happen like this?

The Director of an Opera House decides that in 2015 he/she wants to stage _Mefistofele_. Does DOH think John Relyea would make a great Mefistofele & therefore contacts JR's agent to see if (a) he's available & (b) wants to do it?

Or has JR's agent already told DOH that JR wants to sing the role at this Opera House, so DOH decides that in 2015 _Mefistofele_ will be a great opera to stage because he/she has the services of JR?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

From what I know it's mostly director's (or conductor's, if he's the boss kind of conductor) initiative. They send offers to the singers. Apparently most of the work is done while planning the whole season - it's time of choosing the operas along with the singers to perform them, then they contact them and ask if they want to come. 

I don't imagine agents calling all major houses and saying HEY MY GIRL WANTS TO SING AIDA, WOULD YOU PLEASE SCHLEUDE THIS OPERA FOR NEXT SEASON SO SHE CAN COME AND SING IT? 

That's just a narrow point of view based on some brief biographical stuff I did read about singers.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> From what I know it's mostly director's (or conductor's, if he's the boss kind of conductor) initiative. They send offers to the singers. Apparently most of the work is done while planning the whole season - it's time of choosing the operas along with the singers to perform them, then they contact them and ask if they want to come.


Yes that's how I thought it would be.



Aramis said:


> I don't imagine agents calling all major houses and saying HEY MY GIRL WANTS TO SING AIDA, WOULD YOU PLEASE SCHEDULE THIS OPERA FOR NEXT SEASON SO SHE CAN COME AND SING IT?


I was thinking of a singer who had reached mega-star status like Domingo. He said he'd always wanted to sing the title role of _Simon Boccanegra_, next thing you know it's being staged with him singing the role.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'll do the sound and the lighting as I am a professional 'lighting guy'. Can I, Annie, can I?!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> I'll do the sound and the lighting as I am a professional 'lighting guy'. Can I, Annie, can I?!


Next time I see my mate Tony (Pappano) I'll tell him you'll do the lighting for _Mefistofele_ in 2015.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd think that the method Aramis has mentioned is the regular one for regular singers, but some singers with huge star power who routinely command sold-out houses even at higher ticket prices may have their say.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting interview with Peter Gelb, Anna Netrebko & Stephen Costello.

Gelb talks about planning his operas so he can have certain stars like Anna.


----------

